# Info Urgently Needed



## Cpriest (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello,
My family and I are planning on moving to Puerto Vallarta from Calgary, Canada. We are lead to believe that renting a house is a wiser choice than buying when first moving to another country.
We are 30 something with 2 children. 
I have a list of questions that I am hoping someone will know and be able to assist with the answers. (We are planning to move to the Puerto Vallarta area.)

1. Is there an actual area designated or recommended for Canadian / American expats to move to. And if so, is it a community or neighborhood or?

2. We plan on starting at least 1 business in the area. Is this recommended before, during or after moving to Mexico? 

3. Do expats have joint venture investments / businesses etc... that they work on as a group / partnership or just recommend owning companies independantly?

4. Does starting a new company require a Mexican partner?

5. Recommendations on finding homes or condos for rent?

6. We have 2 children aged 9 & 12. I heard the schools are great for expats there. Is this true? Is the enrollment process difficult?

7. Anyone in or around the area of Puerto Vallarta / Nuevo Vallarta willing to show us around? (We have been there a few times for holidays, but never had the opportunity to see what is truly off the 'beaten' path.)

8. Due to the ongoing violence in parts of Mexico, is Puerto Vallarta fairly 'safe'?

Any information on any of these questions would be greatly appreciated.


Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Renting is always the best way to go when moving to a different country. Depending on your language skills, if you speak Spanish or have someone you trust to help, it's usually better and cheaper to rent in person by looking for rental signs or small local ads in an area that looks good to you. There are also websites with rentals available, and the ones in Spanish generally cost less.

If you don't speak Spanish, there are rental agencies that will have English speakers, but will generally cost more and involve paying a commission to the agent.

You will need have a MX visa first, which allows you to live and/or work in MX, before you can either enroll your kids in school, or work, or to start a business. Your kids will also have a visa. There is a lot of information on visas on this site so you can see the requirements for obtaining a visa.

The school will need copies of their passport, visa, your visa, school records, birth certificates, and a letter from their school in Canada, a record of their grades, etc. Also vaccination records, and a blood test for blood type - our school adds this to the school ID in case of emergency.The school may also test your children to determine which grade they will put them in.

I don't live near PV to help with your other questions (sorry).


----------



## Cpriest (Mar 13, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Renting is always the best way to go when moving to a different country. Depending on your language skills, if you speak Spanish or have someone you trust to help, it's usually better and cheaper to rent in person by looking for rental signs or small local ads in an area that looks good to you. There are also websites with rentals available, and the ones in Spanish generally cost less.
> 
> If you don't speak Spanish, there are rental agencies that will have English speakers, but will generally cost more and involve paying a commission to the agent.
> 
> ...


Great info Carlos. Thank you!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm surprised you don't already have a job and that's why you are moving. Moving to a place you know nothing about in another country sounds pretty "iffy". Usually people make extended visits, get to know a few people and the area ... and even try other areas. Absolutely don't buy for a few years until you know you want to stay.

Vallarta has many areas including Nuevo ... which isn't really Mexico. Depends on what you want and how much money you have


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

you can get some community info at banderasnews.com although vrbo.com is for vacation rentals..... you might be able to negotiate with an owner for a long term....


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi CPriest,
I don't know much about PV other than having friends their and having visited once, but my wife and I are about your age and have started a few businesses here in Mexico over the last few years. I am not trying to talk you out of it, but I am curious. 
Do either of your speak Spanish well, if not this will make things much more complicated to work with Mexican bureaucracy. And hopefully you guys have run a business before back home because it in may ways it is harder here in Mexico than in the u.S. or Canada. The laws are very different (how to hire, how to fire,etc) the taxes do not work in the same way, etc. One of the thing I have heard that really hits the nail on the head is if a person does not think they can start a successful business in their own country, they should not try to do it in another. 
All that being said, if you do speak Spanish and have experience running businesses, then go for it. There is a lot of opportunity down here. Just make sure you get a good lawyer that specializes in business and a good accountant right from the start. Good luck.


----------

